# Cornish Crispa



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone got a contact number for them , am still waiting on my order and they havent bothered to respond to my email.
Thanks


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Have you tryed tracking you order from them. Their usually quite good...ive never had to search for their number before but it seems its not there. o.0 how odd.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I cant track without a tracking number.


----------



## siabod666 (Nov 19, 2006)

I had quite a few problem getting the stuff I ordered from them so much in fact I wouldn`t use them again.


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

i've had trouble with them to i ordered some quility looking item's and received the cheapest of the cheap,there not very good,i also paid the postage for speical delivery and it came in the normal post so that could be your problem it may have been lost


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

I placed a large order with them last month - hatchling tubs, heat strips, substrate - and had no problems and quick delivery. 

So I will use them again... just thought I'd balance up the feedback!

Contact details should be available through their website, and you will have been given an order number when you placed your order, with instructions to write it down... You would have also received a confirmation email from them that they received your order, and an email reciept from paypal if you used them to pay for it.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive got order number and paypal info , there is no phone number on the site anywhere tho :s


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

did you try the number i pm'd to you rachy?
Also ive never had any problems with them either.. we order all our uv tubes and stuff for the beardies from them and they are usually one of the fastest companies we deal with :s
Owen


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

No , been out all day , am seriously pee'd off that they havent bothered replying to my mails , i certainly wont be using them again.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i must say i ordered alode of stuff from them a while back, stats and heatmatts n stuff... was very good service and quick delivery...


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I think ive just been unlucky , bloomin annoying tho when you need something asap and on website it says they despatch in 24 hours .
I see if the reply to emails on Monday , hopefully stuff will arrive then too.
Samanslow emailed them about broken tubs weds on thurs she had the replacements so where are my probes!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

rachy said:


> No , been out all day , am seriously pee'd off that they havent bothered replying to my mails , i certainly wont be using them again.


 
Perhaps they have been so busy taking phonecalls and dispatching orders that they haven't got round to checking all of thier emails yet? Imagine how many emails they must get? I'm sure they are just busy in the same way you are too busy to have called them yet as you've been out all day? I've never had a problem with them..


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

surely they can reply within 48 hours , besides the number i was given is only linked to the person who owns the website and info really doesnt tie in with shop info as its a 0121 number

registrant-firstname: Matthew
registrant-lastname: Ford
registrant-organization: Maidenhead Aquatics Online
registrant-street1: Dashwood Avenue
registrant-street2: 107
registrant-pcode: HP12 3EB
registrant-city: High Wycombe
registrant-ccode: GB
registrant-phone: +44.1215564844
registrant-email: ****@uksitebuilder.net


im sure if others were waiting a over a week for stuff that should have been despatched within 24 hours they would be pee'd off too!!
All i want to know is if they are in post !

Plus don't think they can be busy with phone calls they dont publish a telephone number!!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

*The Cornish Crispa Co* 
88 Brighton Road , Banstead, SM7 1BU 
Tel: 01753-542954 is this helpful?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Very......... thanks will ring them Monday


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

my order was late but it turn out it was at a neighbours waiting for me to collect for a couple of days. delivery guy hadnt left a card to tell me.


----------



## 03ratty (Dec 18, 2006)

Just to add my bit re cornish crispa, i have been using them for a while now for all my herp gear and they have always been fast and efficient. no problems at all, if your considering using them my advice would be go for it!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

As above, ordered stuff before and had no problems


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

ive ordered loads from them and it always arrives on time,i think your just unlucky to have a bad experiance with them


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

:idea: hey rachy, maybe they are out of stock and dont inform customers of this and just wait till they get them in to send out, just a thought. doesn't help us though:smile:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well its the same for me, i have bought various items over the last 2 years from them and i have never had any problems with them, check with your local sorting office, just in case the post manhas forgotten to put a card through(has happened to me, found item waiting at post office 10 days later)


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Have they arrived yet hun?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

No ....................really pee'd off now , just off to call them!
5 mins later................
Answerphone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Let me know how you get on hun xx


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh how i wish i had used livefoods, all it takes is 1 little email to let me know whats happening!!!
Ive got snakes waiting to go and im stuck , dont really wanna trundle to northampton but looks like ill have to!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Have spoken to them!!!
Mine have got lost in the post so they are sending out replacements of higher value at no extra cost by special delivery today!!

Happy bunny now


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

rachy said:


> Have spoken to them!!!
> Mine have got lost in the post so they are sending out replacements of higher value at no extra cost by special delivery today!!
> 
> Happy bunny now


hooray, 
wednesday is almost here:mf_dribble:


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

wicked news hun xx


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

dnarra said:


> hooray,
> wednesday is almost here:mf_dribble:


Ohhhhh whats happening wednesday????? lolol


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

glad you got things sorted and that they are sending you a replacement 
Owen

And i THINK she means that going by the time you posted here the probes should be with you wednesday! but that all depends on what time they posted them really..lol


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

mEOw said:


> glad you got things sorted and that they are sending you a replacement
> Owen
> 
> And i THINK she means that going by the time you posted here the probes should be with you wednesday! but that all depends on what time they posted them really..lol


No dnarra is getting her new snake from rachy weds but couldnt get it until it had been probed :lol2: hence the panic over the missing probes


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

ah sweet!  is that why dnarra is selling off the corns? Emily is buying the Amel.. she never stops buying snakes!! lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Probes are here wooohooo!!


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah!!!

glad you've got them hun :smile: 

fancy a trip to pick up my vivs for me Marks being mean  LMAO


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

What time do they close, im tied up til 4.30 .


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

No idea hun 

Give me a shout when you've finished work

xx


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I have ordered a heat mat from them on the 4th, and they still haven't replied to my emails. I bought it from their eBay shop but I don't know whether they're on easter holiday, or they have sent it and the bank holidays are holding the items delivery up or what?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I ordered coco panels and a few other bits from them yesterday, got a confirmation email today saying the order is being processed, I ordered through the website.
I've used them a couple of times before through eBay and stuff came within a few days no probs. I'd expect to receive this order Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

hi i had a problem with this company too, but managed to get the number 07765072999.......good luck


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a conformation email too, so i guess it's all these bank holidays.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Got my order from CC this morning, 4 days after ordering via the website on a bank holiday weekend too, pretty good going I reckon!
The parcel came Next Day Special Delivery too, I'm pretty sure the postage I was charged wouldn't have covered that.
I've had the same fast turnaround when ordering from them via eBay too.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday in great condition  He explained why it was so late but once they could post it it came very fast!


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

still waiting for a buy it now item off ebay


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

My item was a buy it now. Did you buy a heatmat?


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

no, a twin thermostat


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Has it arrived yet? Their contact number is on here and they have an account on here aswell, but I don't think they often use it.


----------

